# Les Mis anyone? :)



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I read Les Miserables (unabridged) a few months ago, and absolutely loved it - so much that it inspired the poem in my signature.
Just recently I was able to see the play, done very well, in a local theater! I haven't seen the movie, because I hear it's a disappointment to those who like the book and the concerts.
Anyone else like Les Mis?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

My ALL TIME favorite musical ever!!!
I have read the book way back in high school, seen the musical many times all over the place and seen both the old and new movies. I LOVE them all. The new movie has some stuff I am disapointed in but other things I was impressed with. It is actually coming back to Broadway after New Years and I am sure I will have to go see it again. :greengrin:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hi5:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Our friends gave us the 25th anniversary concert on DVD for Christmas. I'm listening to it right now and surfing TGS. Ah, luxury!:sun:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

It's my favorite, too... The book is beautiful. Definitely in my top 10 of all time, and I remember seeing the musical on Broadway when I was in high school. I was a mess when I left the theatre. So amazing. The new movie isn't bad. Jean Valjean is weak, but Eponine and Fantine more than make up for his performance. And Russel Crowe would be okay if he'd stop singing through his nose... 
If you liked Les Mis., I'd also suggest reading (or rereading) A Tale of Two Cities by Dickens. It's another of my all-time favs. Just hang in through the first chapter, and it's an amazing, beautiful story after that...


----------

